# Jeux de poker online mac francais



## Cliven (10 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un connait-il un jeu de poker en ligne et en francais ?
Ma femme en est dingue  
Par ailleurs, si certains d' entre vous jouent et que vous avez des liens, je suis preneur...

je sens que je vais faire un voyage vers le topic "Applications"
oups.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2006)

En Français, il existe Everest Poker, mais l'interface est moyenne. 

Si ta femme parle Anglais, il vaut mieux utiliser Poker Room.


----------



## totoffff (12 Novembre 2006)

Et moi je te rajoute un super site avec un excellent forum ici


----------



## Alfoo (7 Décembre 2006)

je vais etre a coup sur d'ici quelques mois un switcheur du PC au Mac.
Utilisateur de PC depuis que j'ai 13 ans au moins  c'est à dire 1993.

Je joue beaucoup au poker et la quasi majorité des rooms de poker online ne proposent pas de version mac de leur soft (a part pokerroom).
Par conséquent, le seul moyen de continuer a jouer au poker serait il parallels ou bootcamp ? 
ca serait dommage franchement de retourner sous une interface windows...


----------



## SergeD (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
ma modeste contribution, un lien vers un test
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/3178


----------



## Merlooz (8 Décembre 2006)

Full tilt est un des meilleurs site de poker pour mac,
Tu peux y jouer aussi sur Winamax avec ou sans application,
Poker room, maintenant, tu as des contraintes d'horaires si tu veux jouer en Free Play, c'est des saloupios !


----------



## Alfoo (8 Décembre 2006)

génial, comme je joue exclusivement sur Winamax, Pokerroom, et Pokerstars (des fois everest).
A plus qu'a attendre une version hybride du soft de PS !


----------



## aimaire (23 Avril 2007)

tumb a dit:


> En Français, il existe Everest Poker, mais l'interface est moyenne.
> 
> Si ta femme parle Anglais, il vaut mieux utiliser Poker Room.




Excuser mais j'ai du mal là!! je telecharge le fichier ex d'everest poker mais j'arrive pas a l'installer . Aider moi please.


----------



## miaou (23 Avril 2007)

c'est normal c'est un fichier .exe. utilisable seulement sur Window


----------

